# Can't Get Over Being Upset



## maccheese (Jul 25, 2011)

I've mentioned before how my husband bought a car before we were able to afford it. His intentions were to have our tax refund to pay for it. Yeah, we've had the car for 3 months, was short last month, and looking to be short this month. 

He honestly feels he made the right decision for the family by buying the car when he did. Now we do have another car, yes, its ragedy, but we could have waited just one or two more months. He ends of tellng me he was on the verge of divorcing me because I was picking him up from work late.

For one, I took him to work maybe two days out of the week. Two, I had to make my work and school schedule around his work schedule to minimize the incidences (so its not like I wasn't inconvenienced with the one care thing too.) Three, you never said anything and; is picking you up 5 or 10 minutes late once every few weeks that bad, for the sake of us sharing one car because thats all we could afford? He wasn't exactly on time with picking me up either, but it wasn't that huge of a deal.

I just really can't get over being upset with the financial bind we've been in for January and February. Now he keeps asking me everyday if his w-2s came in the mail so we can hurry and file our taxes. This is ridiculous.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Just ick.... I hate this for you....and I know how you feel. My ex was like that and of course it builds resentment. I don't even have any words of wisdom, I never quite figured it out. But you are not alone...

I do have to say... since the day he walked out (go figure) the finances have been WONDERFUL! No sweat without him around to totally screw it all up and make you live all stressed.....

I'm guessing your guy has big plans for the tax refund!


----------

